# Just to show you..........



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

A friend of mine on this forum and I were talking yesterday. She said to me, you need to put Rain in a little dress. I thought she always has a dress on when I photograph her for SM. My problem is I like the close up face shots and you never get to see the outfit.......well, here is Rain's last session and I will show the dress to you. Also I saw a funny pic and thought it was very unusual. She had that tongue out but it was wrapped up and over the top of her nose.......I laughed and laughed at it~~~Enjoy!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww look at Rain in her pretty little dress and that pic of the tongue over the nose is hilarious!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I love Rain in her little dress!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Rain looks so beautiful in her little dress. Dianne, i could look at Rain all day, she is such a beautiful little girl.:wub: I just love her to pieces. :heart:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks perfect in her little smock dress. So very sweet! It always surprises me how long their tongues are...even the little ones.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Please continue to post more pics of Rain as she is lovely to look at. I do enjoy the dress, but I also adore looking at her angelic face. Her very long lick is adorable and reminds me of my Cosette. Rain's eyes are dreamy!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Dianne, Rain is just as precious as can be. I just love her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! What a cutie!!!! She is soooooo adorable!!!! :heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rain is one gorgeous girl. (So is CeeCee, of course.) Love the picture with the tongue out. Too cute -- made me smile.  

Rain -- we love you with or without dresses on.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love her....and love the dress....is that the ON Pixie dress??? 

Ava has the Pixie dress and I love it!!!!!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

how beautiful!  love her big bow!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl!! How long did it take for her hair to grow out that long and pretty?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Love her....and love the dress....is that the ON Pixie dress???
> 
> Ava has the Pixie dress and I love it!!!!!!


Michelle told me that dress was named after her little one. Yes, it is Oscar Newman...........


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

LizziesMom said:


> What a beautiful little girl!! How long did it take for her hair to grow out that long and pretty?


When I got her I had to cut her hair really short, so it took about a year for it to get this long. I cut it every now and then to trim it up. Thank you for the compliment..........:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love seeing pictures of your girls in their big bows. Rain's a beautiful girl! :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I think she gets more beautiful everytime I see her.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:she's beautiful, love her dress and bow:wub: I think she looks alot like Cosy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub:she's beautiful, love her dress and bow:wub: I think she looks alot like Cosy


I take that as a hugh compliment!!! Thanks~~~


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks so precious in her cute little dress :wub:


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

sooooo cute!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh she is a doll!!!!!! Both your girls are, and she looks so darn cute in her dress. Dianne, just love both your girls.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love the great big bows you put in your girls' hair! So cute!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

She is such a little beauty.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! :wub: She's stunning in that cute lil dress!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She is just sooo cute,love that tongue shot.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Rain is beautiful. What a beautiful smocked dress you have her in. The tongue photo is priceless. Love it!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Dianne, I just looooove Rain!!! :wub2::wub2::wub2:

She looks gorgeous in that Pixie dress and bow!!! Bijou has that dress also...

I think from now on you should post every picture you take of your gorgeous girls, so we can see the closeup of that stunning face and the dress. :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - Perfection!! That's Ms Rain.:wub::wub: She looks so beautiful in that dress and with her big bow. ((SIGH)) I could look at her all day. And that last picture is too darned cute. Can't believe you managed to get her mid lick you have to post more of your girls.:chili: Please...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwww, Rain is pure perfection. :wub: :wub: I love to see her photos, she's so precious. She looks beautiful in her ON dress.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub::wub: Miss Rain, you are perfection :wub::wub: always look super in your photos. I think you were born as a natural model :chili::wub:

hugs
Kat

ps. loving her trademark: big bows :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rain is a real beauty and I love her dress. Great pics and thanks for sharing:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my oh my!!! How adorable she looks!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is just stunning:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a little beauty she is in her pretty dress.:wub: Is she in long coat?


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

What a little doll she is...dress or no dress! Good job Mommy!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Rain is on B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L little girl :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Could Rain get any prettier? Is it even possible? 
Gosh Dianne....she looks STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Rain is so pretty in that little dress!!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

What a cute baby girl..


----------

